# What does it mean when the Uber map goes yellow? anything? thanks



## Pete

My map sometimes will just go yellow for a while , it usually not busy too. 
Thank You


----------



## Instyle

The assumption being, more passengers or potential passengers than drivers. 

Just a ploy to excite drivers to move towards and waste more fuel and time.


----------



## BlueRooftop

Pete said:


> My map sometimes will just go yellow for a while , it usually not busy too.
> Thank You


It means turn off your driver app. Turn on your rider app and scout out how many drivers are around you, turn on the driver app if you see a surge.


----------



## Pete

Good tip for the new drivers, Thanks!



BlueRooftop said:


> It means turn off your driver app. Turn on your rider app and scout out how many drivers are around you, turn on the driver app if you see a surge.


----------



## BlueRooftop

Pete said:


> Good tip for the new drivers, Thanks!


I tried to make that as simple as possible. However, people are going to do what's best for them. I'm a driver who has another full-time job. So i only drive for uber when there's a surge. No point in me being on the road taking someone else's livelihood or living. I think I do pretty well. Friday and Saturday I made ~$1000 (after uber's cut).


----------



## SCdave

BlueRooftop said:


> It means turn off your driver app. Turn on your rider app and scout out how many drivers are around you, turn on the driver app if you see a surge.


Re turning off your Driver App until Surge is on is a YES and a NO strategy. It depends on where you are. It depends on Surge patterns for where you drive and the day of week/time of day for those surges. Depends on what many of the other Drivers are doing. You have to learn the patterns for where you drive. If Las Vegas, guessing this will be fluid and changing for now?

So basically, no color (normal),Yellow (increasing rider requests), and Orange (busier). That's the concept. An area can go Orange to Red (Surge on) or no color (normal) to Red (Surge on).

Or it can also mean absolutely nothing in terms of getting more Pings or going to Red (Surge on). Well, yes, mostly it means this as just one day or time of the day/night. Just have to learn your city.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

If all drivers in an area (or even a high percentage) were willing to turn OFF their driver app and ON their passenger app when orange is visible, we'd probably see a lot more low level surges starting.

Just some food for thought on a way we can collectively game this a little bit.


----------



## elelegido

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> If all drivers in an area (or even a high percentage) were willing to turn OFF their driver app and ON their passenger app when orange is visible, we'd probably see a lot more low level surges starting.
> 
> Just some food for thought on a way we can collectively game this a little bit.


 if all drivers turned off their driver app to create a surge, that surge would disappear as soon as they all turned their apps back on! Immediately back to square one.


----------



## elelegido

He said all drivers in an area. Pay attention, young LAuberX!


----------



## LAuberX

elelegido said:


> He said all drivers in an area. Pay attention, young LAuberX!


He did, It must be my reading glasses...


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

Not quite to square one, since the drivers would be turning their apps on in a staggered fashion (over the course of a minute or so) - in the meantime, there would be actual passenger requests coming in, with perceived demand from drivers continuing to run the rider app.


----------



## SCdave

But then we would be getting Text Messages like

" Drivers, please turn your Driver Apps back on and your Rider Apps Off. You will get more Trips and your Earnings will increase. Really, we have data to provide it".

While back at Uber Control Central we can imagine this going on:

(Sound of Paper Shuffling/Clicks on Excel Spreadsheets)...no that's the Bistro Menu, that's my ticket confirmation to Nokia Theater, cr*p, that's a Lakers ticket who wants a Lakers ticket, no one?, oh ya baby here's our Uber Cabo Weekender itinerary...can't wait to get my freeeeeak on, I know it's here, oh oh oh our prospectus for our future IPO, ya just found my golden ticket. Driver earnings driver earnings driver earnings, know that is somewhere.

Then in frustration:

"Fabio...where the f*k is that memo from Travis that tells me what to say. No not that one how to make up Incentives but never have to pay them. You know, the one on how to cajole Drivers to do what we want them to do even though we know they are getting hosed."


----------



## Badbeat

BlueRooftop said:


> I tried to make that as simple as possible. However, people are going to do what's best for them. I'm a driver who has another full-time job. So i only drive for uber when there's a surge. No point in me being on the road taking someone else's livelihood or living. I think I do pretty well. Friday and Saturday I made ~$1000 (after uber's cut).


Are your pants on fire?

Seems like a fat one you rolled right there!


----------



## Karl Childers

Pete said:


> My map sometimes will just go yellow for a while , it usually not busy too.
> Thank You


I'll put mustard on them french fried potaders. I'll get a ping or two once in them whiles before them done.


----------



## Badbeat

Karl Childers said:


> I'll put mustard on them french fried potaders. I'll get a ping or two once in them whiles before them done.


Yea....mmm hmmm


----------



## BlueRooftop

Badbeat said:


> Are your pants on fire?
> 
> Seems like a fat one you rolled right there!


Yeah. No sure what you're trying to say, but sounds like some sort of drug-related or sexual innuendo. I'm not interested.


----------



## Badbeat

BlueRooftop said:


> Yeah. No sure what you're trying to say, but sounds like some sort of drug-related or sexual innuendo. I'm not interested.


The pants on fire is a reference to an old adage that needs more use in todays fabricated blog world... "Liar, liar pants on fire".

The other was a reference to telling a big fat lie.

If you need help in the future, take your helmet off and ask....I will be glad to help!


----------



## BlueRooftop

Badbeat said:


> The pants on fire is a reference to an old adage that needs more use in todays fabricated blog world... "Liar, liar pants on fire".
> 
> The other was a reference to telling a big fat lie.
> 
> If you need help in the future, take your helmet off and ask....I will be glad to help!


Riiiiight. That's cute. I appreciate the unwarranted attention and your suggestive insults. But really, what you think you know my paycheck by subsequently referring to me as a liar....well, that's on you. I certainly don't know you other than this encounter on our message board on here, so I'm perplexed by your self entitled tone or why you think I would lie to begin with? (There's no reason that can validly be concluded as to why I would bother to lie about what I do or don't get paid...especially with regards to uber.)

So how about this old saying for you to squat on while visiting: "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."


----------



## BKNY75

I've also noticed the map turn green. I assumed the colors gradually changed with demand. green>yellow>orange>red


----------



## Badbeat

BlueRooftop said:


> Riiiiight. That's cute. I appreciate the unwarranted attention and your suggestive insults. But really, what you think you know my paycheck by subsequently referring to me as a liar....well, that's on you. I certainly don't know you other than this encounter on our message board on here, so I'm perplexed by your self entitled tone or why you think I would lie to begin with? (There's no reason that can validly be concluded as to why I would bother to lie about what I do or don't get paid...especially with regards to uber.)
> 
> So how about this old saying for you to squat on while visiting: "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."




I simply do not believe you made a 1000.00 dollars in 2 days after UBERS cut.. don't waste my time with nonsense....simply break it down. Did you drive for 48 hours straight? Did a rider leave there winning lotto ticket in your Kia? Explain yourself....don't just through nonsense numbers around.


----------



## BlueRooftop

Badbeat said:


> I simply do not believe you made a 1000.00 dollars in 2 days after UBERS cut.. don't waste my time with nonsense....simply break it down. Did you drive for 48 hours straight? Did a rider leave there winning lotto ticket in your Kia? Explain yourself....don't just through nonsense numbers around.


I sense some jealousy. It's not my problem you don't believe me. Frankly, I don't care if you do or not. Lol $1000 doesn't even include the cash tips I received ($75) and that's what I earned after uber cuts...even if I were to drive a Kia. Psh.

And btw, it's "throw" not "through."

But I don't have to break anything down. I've had plenty of uberpeople.net members privately message me; I have no reserves in sharing my perspective and tips. You, however, are rude and I'd prefer not to assist you in surviving the inevitable. ✌


----------



## Badbeat

BlueRooftop said:


> I sense some jealousy. It's not my problem you don't believe me. Frankly, I don't care if you do or not. Lol $1000 doesn't even include the cash tips I received ($75) and that's what I earned after uber cuts...even if I were to drive a Kia. Psh.
> 
> And btw, it's "throw" not "through."
> 
> But I don't have to break anything down. I've had plenty of uberpeople.net members privately message me; I have no reserves in sharing my perspective and tips. You, however, are rude and I'd prefer not to assist you in surviving the inevitable. ✌


Yep...nothing....as I thought!

PS..... Everyone knows the secret you know...that Jax is the garbage hole of Florida.... hate that stinking dump city....


----------



## BlueRooftop

Badbeat said:


> Yep...nothing....as I thought!
> 
> PS..... Everyone knows the secret you know...that Jax is the garbage hole of Florida.... hate that stinking dump city....


Right. Still hanging on to that 4.6 rating of yours? Good luck with that. Guess you have no other fuel other than attempting to bash where I live now. The secret I know? Lol okay...whatever that means.

At the end of the day though, I can move out of whatever city I'm in... But you'll always be a self entitled classless prick with control issues as you've clearly demonstrated here!


----------



## Badbeat

BlueRooftop said:


> Right. Still hanging on to that 4.6 rating of yours? Good luck with that. Guess you have no other fuel other than attempting to bash where I live now. The secret I know? Lol okay...whatever that means.
> 
> At the end of the day though, I can move out of whatever city I'm in... But you'll always be a self entitled classless prick with control issues as you've clearly demonstrated here!


4.65 now woot woot lol


----------



## Badbeat

Badbeat said:


> 4.65 now woot woot lol


4.72 now... happy happy joy joy...I learned the secret...act as dumb as you can... lol


----------



## UberHustla

SCdave said:


> But then we would be getting Text Messages like
> 
> " Drivers, please turn your Driver Apps back on and your Rider Apps Off. You will get more Trips and your Earnings will increase. Really, we have data to provide it".
> 
> While back at Uber Control Central we can imagine this going on:
> 
> (Sound of Paper Shuffling/Clicks on Excel Spreadsheets)...no that's the Bistro Menu, that's my ticket confirmation to Nokia Theater, cr*p, that's a Lakers ticket who wants a Lakers ticket, no one?, oh ya baby here's our Uber Cabo Weekender itinerary...can't wait to get my freeeeeak on, I know it's here, oh oh oh our prospectus for our future IPO, ya just found my golden ticket. Driver earnings driver earnings driver earnings, know that is somewhere.
> 
> Then in frustration:
> 
> "Fabio...where the f*k is that memo from Travis that tells me what to say. No not that one how to make up Incentives but never have to pay them. You know, the one on how to cajole Drivers to do what we want them to do even though we know they are getting hosed."


that's funny. But sad. Can you imagine what those people at Uber control are making, a bunch of punks out of college while we are driving around like idiots. Average age is probably 25 lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

BlueRooftop said:


> I tried to make that as simple as possible. However, people are going to do what's best for them. I'm a driver who has another full-time job. So i only drive for uber when there's a surge. No point in me being on the road taking someone else's livelihood or living. I think I do pretty well. Friday and Saturday I made ~$1000 (after uber's cut).


POST # 5 / BLUEROOFTOP: ......JEEZ LOUISE!
A $1000 after Uber's cut ... for Fri + Sat?
UberJax in Orange Park need$ your
tutorial $ervice$. Happy New Year from
Marco Island.


----------



## santa claus

UberHustla said:


> that's funny. But sad. Can you imagine what those people at Uber control are making, a bunch of punks out of college while we are driving around like idiots. Average age is probably 25 lol


I bet the punks aren't paid much but they hope they will get in on the IPO


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Badbeat said:


> The pants on fire is a reference to an old adage that needs more use in todays fabricated blog world... "Liar, liar pants on fire".
> 
> The other was a reference to telling a big fat lie.
> 
> If you need help in the future, take your helmet off and ask....I will be glad to help!


POST # 17 / BADBEAT: .....ROTFLOL!
Reminds me of a weak joke (even 20
years ago)
Child to Mom: Billy found a condom on the patio.
Mom to Billy: BILLY!
Billy to Mom: What's a patio ?


----------



## Badbeat

BlueRooftop said:


> Right. Still hanging on to that 4.6 rating of yours? Good luck with that. Guess you have no other fuel other than attempting to bash where I live now. The secret I know? Lol okay...whatever that means.
> 
> At the end of the day though, I can move out of whatever city I'm in... But you'll always be a self entitled classless prick with control issues as you've clearly demonstrated here!





Badbeat said:


> 4.65 now woot woot lol





Badbeat said:


> 4.72 now... happy happy joy joy...I learned the secret...act as dumb as you can... lol


4.77 getting better all the time


----------



## Lou W

BlueRooftop said:


> Yeah. No sure what you're trying to say, but sounds like some sort of drug-related or sexual innuendo. I'm not interested.


He's saying you making $1000 on a weekend in Jax is caca.


----------



## RobRoanoke

Every now and then...I see the yellow or orange shade in reverse - in other words, the metro area is not shaded - and the outlying areas around us are. Anyone every see that? Any idea what that means?


----------



## Lou W

RobRoanoke said:


> Every now and then...I see the yellow or orange shade in reverse - in other words, the metro area is not shaded - and the outlying areas around us are. Anyone every see that? Any idea what that means?


That happens in Orlando on big party nights like Halloween and NYE. Early evening the suburbs surge with a lot of people heading into downtown to party. Later on downtown surges when the party's over.


----------



## KG4ICN

My first couple days I emailed asking about the colors-

_Hi _you awesome guy_,

Happy to help explain!
You can now look directly on your phone to see which areas are the busiest. When you see these colored areas on the map, you'll know where demand is the highest.
-Areas in yellow are experiencing higher-than-normal demand.
-Areas in orange may surge soon.
-Areas in red are currently surging!
Keep an eye on this map to give you an idea of where it may be helpful for you to go next. Please let me know if there's anything else I can help with.

-Amber @Uber_


----------



## BlkGeep

It means that Uber would like you to move your vehicle to that area, at your cost, and you'll have just as much chance of getting a ping by staying right where you are.


----------



## alln

BlueRooftop said:


> I tried to make that as simple as possible. However, people are going to do what's best for them. I'm a driver who has another full-time job. So i only drive for uber when there's a surge. No point in me being on the road taking someone else's livelihood or living. I think I do pretty well. Friday and Saturday I made ~$1000 (after uber's cut).


You probably driving in Beverly Hills to make that type of money


----------



## Emp9

1,075 after ubers cut part time on fri and sat in jax. with a rate 13 cents a min and .75 a mile? i know he said he worked surges but im still scratching my head.


----------



## azndriver87

it means to turn off your app, and turn it back on in 3 minutes.


----------



## Instyle

azndriver87 said:


> it means to turn off your app, and turn it back on in 3 minutes.


Yep, sometimes longer or until Red! :-D


----------



## azndriver87

Instyle said:


> Yep, sometimes longer or until Red! :-D


oops turn off your app, TURN ON YOUR PASSENGER APP, and wait until the surge.


----------



## azndriver87

BlueRooftop said:


> I tried to make that as simple as possible. However, people are going to do what's best for them. I'm a driver who has another full-time job. So i only drive for uber when there's a surge. No point in me being on the road taking someone else's livelihood or living. I think I do pretty well. Friday and Saturday I made ~$1000 (after uber's cut).


How do you make $1000 with $1 base + .75/mile? you'll have to drive up to 1000 miles, or


----------



## Lou W

He didn't.


----------



## America

I can see a $1000 weekend being possible if circumstances are right, especially if you count Friday night as weekend. Bar close here is 4 AM Sun-Fri and 5 AM Sat, so it can surge from noon Saturday all the way until the sun comes up Sunday morning. If you're still awake you can probably cash in on the walks of shame from 7-9 AM.

But it would really have to break pretty well to pull off. $300 fri $500 sat $200 sun and you are barely sleeping at all.


----------



## azndriver87

a 3.0+ surge on every single ride for the weekend, and he might pull it off


----------



## azndriver87

i want to see his partner site pay period to believe him.


----------



## Clif Swan

BlueRooftop said:


> It means turn off your driver app. Turn on your rider app and scout out how many drivers are around you, turn on the driver app if you see a surge.[/QUOTE
> I'm not going to jump around trying to rip people off for a buck. Very uncool


----------



## JimS

Keep in mind that was Nov 2004. The rates in Jax today are $1 + $0.13/min or $0.75 mile. At those rates, he'd have to drive a total of 30 hours taking in 10 minimum fares per hour. He only has to drive 25 hours if he can pull off 5 mile trips, 10 times per hour. Three 15-mile trips per hour would take 32 hours.

Note - that's without surge. And, again, at today's rates. Rooftop hasn't been seen here since November...


----------



## Adam86

Instyle said:


> The assumption being, more passengers or potential passengers than drivers.
> 
> Just a ploy to excite drivers to move towards and waste more fuel and time.


Nuclear meltdown in your area


----------

